# Utah HERFs



## Wm2SLC-cl (Dec 28, 2008)

I hosted a HERF last week and posted on the Events page. Is that the wrong place? Should I post on here, or under HERFs or where is the best place?
Thanks, I'm hoping to host one a month, if I can find anyplace now that the new Non Smoking laws went into effect.
Thanks
Bill

Also, if you want to be included on the Utah HERF email list... email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

If you would like to come to the SL,UT Cigar Appreciators HERF just let me know. Everyone is welcome, I just need to know you are coming... It will be 4/4 at 2PM so if that works for you, please let me know. No fee and the cigars will be provided by a distributor and past HERFs have had Romeo y Julietas, Trinidads and Mi Domenicas. I don't know what cigars will be there this time, when I receive them I will post. My buddy in Phx had one last week and they provided him with Onyx Reserve Black Golds. I got a sample pack of them and had one today and they are very good... Cigar Insider rated them 94... 
Anyway, email me at [email protected] if you or someone you know would like to come.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

We had out HERF at Piper Down last Saturday afternoon. Great place with a very nice patio with a heater and fire pit... Had a pretty good turn out and we enjoyed a box of Onyx Reserve churchills.. Thanks to John from Altadis for joining us and providing the cigars...
Hope to have another HERF soon, so if you are in the area, drop me an email to get added to the mailing list...


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

Having a HERF during the Sundance Film Festival in Park City on the 23rd of Jan. If you live in the area or are visiting Park City for the film fest, please let me know...
I will be providing some Dominican cigars and a member of our local group will be providing some from south of the Keys... Please let me know ASAP as we will have to limit the group to about 20...
Thanks
Bill


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Sure sounds nice but to far of a drive for me. Maybe this summer we can arrange a herf in the middle. Somewhere near Cedar City. I'll bring an extra float tube and some extra waders. Possibly it could be the first "herf on the water"? :fish2::fish2::fish2:


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

I help with one in Mesquite in May for the Mesquite Amateur Golf Tournament , not sure of the date as yet, but will post it... last year we had almost 70 attend...
Bill


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

wm2slc said:


> We had out HERF at Piper Down last Saturday afternoon. Great place with a very nice patio with a heater and fire pit... Had a pretty good turn out and we enjoyed a box of Onyx Reserve churchills.. Thanks to John from Altadis for joining us and providing the cigars...
> Hope to have another HERF soon, so if you are in the area, drop me an email to get added to the mailing list...
> View attachment 29164


Clean air act doesn't prevent you from smoking outdoors there? That would be awesome to have the heaters and stuff (when it's cool there).


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

Many of the bars have smoking areas... must be 25 feet from a door, but there are many good places to smoke...


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

wm2slc said:


> Many of the bars have smoking areas... must be 25 feet from a door, but there are many good places to smoke...


Yeah, I just saw where someone posted about smoking at Piper Down. I could live with that. But I will miss my traditional smoke at a B&M, but I could stand doing a herf with fellow BOTLs.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey all, I'm in Park City if any of you want to get together for some skiing or smoking


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all. Looks like Utah is in my future. Kind of concerned there are no posts here for 2013.

But at any rate, I need some cigar smoker tips. Good tobacconists, places to smoke, etc.

I lived in SLC for a few years in the 90's, and the wifey's new position lands us in the Ogden area (although we'll live in Davis county somewhere). I am not totally oblivious to the culture, but wasn't a cigar/pipe smoker back then, and a lot has probably changed.

I understand that cigar purchases on the internet is a no-no <cough>, so how are you guys handling keeping up your stores of sticks?

Any info you can provide would be much appreciated, and feel free to PM me if you're more comfortable communicating that way.


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

I moved out of Salt Lake about three years ago now and live between Panama and Vegas. If you are ever headed down to Vegas let me know. Lots of great B&Ms here and lounges too. 
Bill


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> Hello all. Looks like Utah is in my future. Kind of concerned there are no posts here for 2013.
> 
> But at any rate, I need some cigar smoker tips. Good tobacconists, places to smoke, etc.
> 
> ...


RUN LIKE HELL! :lol: I've lived here a year and am moving back to Tennessee next month. Had enough of UT. Not sure what you mean about cigar purchases on the internet being a no-no. I've ordered many times while I've been here.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

tnlawyer said:


> RUN LIKE HELL! :lol: I've lived here a year and am moving back to Tennessee next month. Had enough of UT. Not sure what you mean about cigar purchases on the internet being a no-no. I've ordered many times while I've been here.


Well, Utah wasn't that bad in past experience. Although, I drink and smoke a lot more now than I did then-- my vices have multiplied!

As far as the cigar purchases go, the State Tax Commission can enforce penalties. Whether they have the inclination and resources to do that may be another thing. Good to know that web retailers don't flag purchases.

_The sale and/or purchase of cigarette/tobacco products via the internet, phone, or by mail-order is prohibited, except to licensed persons. Distributors or wholesalers who sell cigarette or tobacco products into Utah must ascertain whether or not a person ordering the cigarette/tobacco products is licensed in the state. The law is intended to direct consumers to licensed vendors of cigarette products. This law ensures that:
cigarette/tobacco products sold in Utah are treated as controlled substances;
taxes are collected on the sale of cigarette/tobacco products.
For more information, see Utah Code §59-14-509.

Any person making sales to unlicensed individuals in Utah via the internet, phone, or mail order will be subject to a fine of up to $5,000 for each violation. Each sale into Utah will be considered a separate violation.
_


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

Nashville, home of some of my favorite cigars. All of the cigars Crowned Heads makes are among my favs with Four Kicks my favorite! I do love TN


----------

